# Tear Stain Removal



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Never heard of it, though the best recommendation from 
Groomers usually is angel eyes for tear stains due to it has an
antibiotic in it and it does work for some dogs. Some people say 
that giving your dog only distilled water helps fight tear stains also.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought Gigit had some remedies for eye stains??

Maybe it was for something else. I have no idea....thanks goodness I haven't had that issue yet.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That's the only thing I dread about getting a white or light dog is the tear stains. I have a maltese that stays quite regularly with me and she has the worst eye gunk I have ever seen - you have to wipe it away at least once a day and twice would be better :banghead:

Not sure what people use over here, and T doesn't have this problem (touch wood) he has plenty of others :rofl: thankfully not tears as well!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a little eye stain remover named "Kikiyo"...she is great at removing them! LOL I have no idea why but she will hold the other dogs down and lick their eyes, noses, ears and mouth...unless they get too mad about it! She will not let anyone else do it to HER, but she is almost obsessive about it.

I remember waking up in the middle of the night a few times to her with her tongue UP MY NOSE! She doesn't do it to us anymore...but she will grab about any of the dogs and give them a good cleaning!

I am odd...I use baby wash on the face so I don't have to worry about it stinging the eyes. It seems to do really well on taking the brown stain out. I guess if it is strong enough to clean up baby poop it has to be good enough to get some eye gunk out! I just use the original as I am afraid adding scented ingredient might add to the stinging factor...and it makes their face smell like a clean baby rear!

I am all about trying to use whatever I have around the house to use on my dogs, as long as it safe! They do have more hair product than I do! 

I figure if its safe for a baby it is fine to use in small amount on the dogs!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, if there is excessive tearing, sometimes there is a mild infection. A wash with Chamomile tea works wonders. My sister in law used this with her new born baby. His eye would get stuck shut and he had constant tearing and very bad goop. So... the doctor gave them antibiotic drops, didn't work. So she tried Chamomile tea, and it was like a miracle cure. She just put it into a dropper, put it into his eye, rubbed the eye with a soft cloth, and did this a few times, and that was it! No chemicals either 

Here are instructions from About.com 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4613502_chamomile-tea-eye-wash.html


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Not for the inexperienced owner but a Q-Tip dipped in hydrogen peroxide works to remove stains. I use it when we have a light colored dog with staining who is actively showing. Angle eyes also works. You have to be really careful NOT to get the peroxide in the eye. I always dipped the Q-tip in it, rubbed under the eye and then wiped with a cloth and repeated several times before calling it a day. I repeated every day until staining was gone. It won't prevent stains though, just remove whats there already. 
Just a thought, although I would probably perfer Gigit's cure if it works, less chance of messing up.


----------

